# ASF-Datei lässt sich nicht konvertieren



## toffa (10. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe hier mehrere ASF-Dateien, die sich nicht konvertieren lassen wollen.(alle von einer kleinen Kamera)
Habe es schon mit allen möglichen Programmen versucht 
(habe auch hier im Forum alte Themen gelesen und alles versucht), 
aber es geht einfach nicht.
Egal was ich mache, ich bekomme immer irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen.
(TMPGEnc, VirtualDub 1.3 öffnen die Datei erst gar nicht, asf-tools schreibt was von "Invalid Id"s u.s.w.)
Nur angucken kann ich die Videos.

Was ich überhaut nicht verstehe ist, dass ich Videos von der gleichen Kamera vorher noch mit TMPGEnc umwandeln konnte.

Hat da irgendwer vielleicht eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## TanTe (11. Dezember 2004)

hast du mal das Programm Mencoder bzw. Mplayer versucht. hab damit bis jezt ALLES abgespielt bekommen.
 Wenn der Mplayer ein Film abgespielt bekommt kann man den auch mit dem Mencoder komprimieren.
 Programm kostet nix kann man sich bei http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/dload.html saugen.


 edit: hab grade einen asf zu mpeg gemacht ..... einwandfrei.


----------



## toffa (12. Dezember 2004)

Kann es sein, dass das für Linux ist? 
Oder bin ich nur zu blöd... was ich ja nicht hoffen will.


----------



## TanTe (13. Dezember 2004)

Klar ist das fuer Linux........
Aber da ist auch seit ca. 2 Monaten eine Windows Version (ist zwar nur beta aber arbeitet bei mir ohne Problehme)
http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/win32-beta/MPlayer-mingw32-dev-CVS-041211.zip

Falls du Probleme bei der Bedienung hast kann ich dir gerne eine .bat Datei Posten. Sag einfach ob du eine VCD(mpeg) oder ein AVI draus machen willst.


----------



## toffa (15. Dezember 2004)

Nochmal vielen Dank.
Aber ich kriegs immer noch nicht hin.
Wenn ich die Mencoder.exe ausführen will, öffnet sich das Fenster kurz und ist sofort wieder weg.
Das ist ja wahrscheinlich nicht normal, oder?

Aber ne bat-Datei wär auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht , bitte zu nem avi.


----------



## TanTe (16. Dezember 2004)

Es ist ganz normal das sich nur ein Fenster kurz oeffnet und dann schliesst weil das Programm 1. fuer die Konsole ist und 2. Mehrere Parameter braucht.
 Um zu testen ob du die .asf Datei ueberhaupt abspielen kannst wuerde ich als erstes mal in dem Ordner wo sich der mplayer befindet z.B. mplayer c:\filme\filmname.asf eintippen wenn das nicht Funktioniert fehlen Codecs .....

  Meine .bat datei ist so aehnlich:

```
mencoder film.asf -oac mp3lame -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vbitrate=700 -o  film.avi -vop scale=352:288 -ofps 25
```
 
  als erstes film.asf durch den richtigen Filmname ersetzen.

  -oac = Das ist die audiospur (bei diesen Einstellungen wird mit lame komprimiert)
  -ovc = Videospur
  -lavcopts = Sind die Videoeistellungen da kann man die Bitrate aendern (mpeg4          bedeutet das es ein AVI werden soll).
  -o = output File
  -scale = da kannst du die Aufloesung veraendern*
  -ofps = die Bilder pro Sekunde *

  *wenn du nicht moechtest das die geaendert werden: beide Parameter loschen.

  Was noch vielleicht ganz wichtig ist im Dateinamen darf kein Lehr/Sonderzeichen sein.


----------



## toffa (19. Dezember 2004)

Hab mich gerade schon zu früh gefreut.
Also er wandelt das zwar um, aber mit dem avi was dabei ensteht können z.B. Adobe Prmiere und Virtual Dub nichts anfangen, also es gibt ne Fehlermeldung bzw. Absturz bei Adobe Premiere.
Auch beim umwandeln stand da die ganze zeit "Skip frame", hört sich ja auch nicht gut an, oder?


----------



## TanTe (21. Dezember 2004)

Das mit dem "skip frame" ist normal (da sind nur einzelne Bilder defekt die uebersprungen werden).
Hab allerdings keine Ahnung wieso sich das AVI nicht mit Adobe Premiere o. Virtual Dump. oeffnen laesst - habe noch nie damit gearbeitet. Koennte das vielleicht sein das man unkomprimierte Einzelbilder oder soetwas dafuer braucht? 

Laesst sich das entstandene AVI ueberhaupt mit dem mplayer oder mediaplayer abspielen?


----------



## toffa (22. Dezember 2004)

Also abspielen kann ich es, aber sonst nichts.
Adobe Premiere kann eigentlich so ziemlich alles, sollte es zumindest.

Und das mit dem Skip Frame war extrem häufig, kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das normal ist...
Also ich glaube das irgendetwas mit den Dateien nicht ok ist, aber abspielen kann man sie ja...


----------



## TanTe (23. Dezember 2004)

Nochmal: Das Skip Frame ist normal! Funktioniert doch auch. Wenn sich der File im Mediaplayer abspielen laesst ist doch alles OK damit. oder?
Wenn Adobe Premiere ja alles kann wieso wandelst du nicht damit deine ASF`s um? Hatte mit Aehnlichen Programmen schon das Problem das die nur die Formate MPEG1-2, RAW und DV fressen.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand anders eine Idee wie Adobe Prem.das Format gerne haette.


----------



## toffa (24. Dezember 2004)

Du hattest ja geschrieben, das das einzelne Bilder sind, die defekt wären.
Und weil das so viele waren, fand ich das etwas komisch.
Ich glaubs dir ja .

Und zu Adobe:
Ich sag ja, es *sollte* das alles können.
Aber kann es ja anscheinend nicht.

Aber ist auch egal, denn Virtual Dub hat das avi jetzt genommen!
Und das was ich mit Virtual Dub nochmal bearbeitet habe, nimmt jetzt auch Adobe.
Dann ist ja alles bestens, vor allem weil das mit dem mencoder sau schnell geht.
Die anderen Programme hatten immer viel länger gebraucht.

Also vielen, vielen Dank!


----------

